# Aster A4 Axle pump



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Any thoughts on how to add an axle pump to an Aster A4. On this model, the axle pump was optional. When fitted it was a unique arrangement driven by gears from the rear wheels of the tender. I have "Silver Link" without this option and was wondering what the best approach would be to adding a pump. Obvious approach would be to get the original parts from Aster but I'm told they are no longer available.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe speak with Dick Abbott as I know he did some extensive work on a friends Silverlink.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert
The Silver Link version from 1987 always had an axle driven pump fitted to the tender. The earlier Mallard and Sir Nigel Gresley versions (1984) had this as an optional extra.
These tender axle pumps work well as long as they are properly adjusted and debris on the tracks does not impede operation. It is also good if the loco does not waste steam through the safety valves.
A good UK builder offer a service for fitting a split eccentric to the driven axle in a conventional axle driven set-up. I can suggest a name if you contact me off board. 
The big advantage of a loco fitted axlepump is that if the loco slips (and the Aster A4 is very prone to slipping) then the pump helps fill the boiler and control the slip. But if fitted to the tender it does nothing useful during a slip – if you see what I mean. 
AsterUK


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew,

You mean slip like this... 




p.s. Missed you @ DH this year. Try not to let it happen again.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom,

Andrew was around for several days. You GOT to stop having fun in the middle of the night and see what the rest of the world is up to.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce,

I said I missed him. I didn't say he wasn't there.

Was he really there? Maybe I do need to spend more time on the day shift.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Tom and Bruce, 

I wasn’t at DH this year except in spirit. John Shawe told me that the 2012 was one of the best, so we’ll try and make it for 2013.
Meanwhile the Aster A4 does slip and slide like no other Aster. Whatever is causing this problem; it was cured on the Aster A3 Flying Scotsman which has proper conjugated valvegear for the centre cylinder. However both the Aster A4 and Aster A3 have the correct 3 cylinder layout and sound really good when properly adjusted. 
Andrew


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, one more thing. In the video we see the Aster A4 Mallard pulling the 'Coronation' set of coaches. These beautiful coaches were made I think, by a Brit living in the US named Barry ? Could you tell me the family name of the gentleman? 
I admired his train very much and I know that Pete Comley (who is visible in the video too) has made sets of these also. However the set made by Barry are real beauties.

Your help appreciated.

Andrew


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

It is Barry Harper. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I had someone bring his 'tender' mounted axle pump A4 around that he recently bought, saying that it didn't work. 
When I attempted to roll the tender, it was very stiff. 
By pressing down I got the wheels to roll, but it went 'bump, bump, bump', with a terrible flat spot on all the geared wheels. 
At some point 'many' years ago, the pump must have got stuck, and the poor loco had been dragging the tender around with wheels locked probably for years too! 
Probably an okay idea, but not as good as Andrew points out, to have the pump on the driving wheels. 
Second story, my brother fitted a regular type axle pump on his A4. Not sure which axle, or how he did it, but it is doable. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi David, Thanks for reminding me of the name - Barry Harper.

A poorly working A4 axlepump as you described David, is useless and that is why they need to be kept in good order by regular attention to lubrication and removal of buildup of 'crud' from the gear train. 

Aster only used tender axle pumps on two models - the A4 and Swiss Compound and this was at the suggestion of John van Riemsdijk who was the Fulgurex design consultant in the 1970's and 1980's. In the case of the A4 it was really quite unnecessary since there was plenty of space for a a conventional axlepump on the driving wheel. But we learning by doing. Aster never repeated the tender axlepump.

AsterUK


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Barry Harper used to be the Tenmille dealer over here. Some years ago I purchased a couple Great Western coach kits from him to pull behind my Pannier. They are truly beautiful coaches, and I till admirers that I take full responsibility--for being smart enough to have Barry build them for me...


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By AsterUK on 06 Mar 2012 11:52 AM 
Robert
The Silver Link version from 1987 always had an axle driven pump fitted to the tender. The earlier Mallard and Sir Nigel Gresley versions (1984) had this as an optional extra.
These tender axle pumps work well as long as they are properly adjusted and debris on the tracks does not impede operation. It is also good if the loco does not waste steam through the safety valves.
A good UK builder offer a service for fitting a split eccentric to the driven axle in a conventional axle driven set-up. I can suggest a name if you contact me off board. 
The big advantage of a loco fitted axlepump is that if the loco slips (and the Aster A4 is very prone to slipping) then the pump helps fill the boiler and control the slip. But if fitted to the tender it does nothing useful during a slip – if you see what I mean. 
AsterUK


Interesting - my Silver Link does not have an axle pump! I also have Nigel Gresley and Mallard both of which do have axle pumps. Hmmmmm......I wonder if the proevious owner swapped it out.


----------

